# Blu-Ray options



## Sgadd (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello. I have an opportunity to select from an assortment of gifts in the $250 price range. One of my options is the Sony Blu-Ray player S790. I have the Onkyo NR-818, and I am not sure that I need all that the Sony offers, considering the Onkyo's video capabilities. I could select another gift and buy a cheaper BR player. The one thing that stands out is the Sony's dual HDMI outputs. This could be used if I experience the 24 fps bug to bypass the Onkyo. Wait a minute.... The Onkyo has a sub-out. ???? Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think Panasonic is the way to go in that price range. The great thing is with your budget you can afford a Panasonic with Dual HDMI Outputs so you do not even have to worry about the 24fps issues. That being said, I am quite confident Onkyo will address it soon.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Sgadd (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks. But do I even need to be in that price range given the capabilities of the 818. What advantages does that price range have? 3D and streaming are not important. What would the difference between dual outs on a BR and the sub out of the 818 be?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You could always get a Sony PS3 for a bit more, I see them @ Target for @269. It lets you select 24 or 60. If you game that is a bonus.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sgadd said:


> Thanks. But do I even need to be in that price range given the capabilities of the 818. What advantages does that price range have? 3D and streaming are not important. What would the difference between dual outs on a BR and the sub out of the 818 be?


Just going by your stated budget. You could certainly spend less and dual HDMI's are certainly not compulsory. I believe using the Sub Out bypasses the video processing. With BD's the PQ difference should not be an issue. Dual HDMI's would allow you to connect one to the TV directly while having the other going to the 818 for audio.


----------



## Sgadd (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, it's not really a budget. My place of employment has given me a website to visit. I can choose from a list of gifts. The Sony just happens to be one of those gifts. Other choices range from golf clubs, bicycles, pots and pans and various other items. Given your answer JJ, I might just get a nice set of knives. Then a cheaper Panny BR player for hundred bucks somewhere.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Panny goes for about $96 on amazon. Do you need a bd player? Sounds like you need to weigh what you need/will use vs what is in the gift list. If nothing else appeals to you. Take the bd player and have some fun!


----------

